# How it should be.



## squatting dog (Dec 22, 2018)

Felt this way more than once when picking up rescues from kill shelters.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 22, 2018)

Family Guy, an episode where people were the pets & dogs their masters







https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 vR49VRZeMHJ0QiipkVAgAR tT uutsg3QKk17D9kLoqU3rIB0Gh9Ef91I SFm3lc6FydRxCiI0ndJOsDfFZ5cnbjtRlkhorKzoq7cg6h4CsG0u Bp2Ul/Ix/qLd39FJ0VduQdQ8K5vZBIkCBruGp19W p/kI/1Du/opairsFsdQ8BXI37cxpvjdR/IL od39FMUVdN51UTA7N2tNN1sxkgeFTHrk/8AiSsv6KsoqyNoYNbqFCN8egzS/FX8ITaV0E5wLQKHRo0iP tK2j1Sl8F4zTKoiiKt7kCqMdnC87zvGJ5vXJH8seymPawT3vtbmgOZ5 zkyxlz84vOZezdu7K1WW3VFivaKvXY1nGiffC4Tm b05lbmfNAic4iInzxUf9z 1jDhrJRcKbGdpLhzey84c8aZZ3x5qr3lTfoCqazVsYWziW2jj/eww jWc3vhWP WYyZd3GfNXXldav5MAGFj3wcUPJVhZLa5ZHlZYyz56nuq0gKioq48DbuS5vC1nzkMLIPNgjTQNrrH/AFFKsg6h4UrPrlGVUZPJTopKirle05JIyADcCJn6R4ebd20otIJSQJzawOw1MeuTaVB3SkazV 82OoeApLtRBzF3QfFvwHyTTe5fYoysVaOxlHOroPKt8P8AyCre2PaXmV6I48B8o1rCOxWeTU8oUV685lfkjwFZ5lfkjwFadr9lO vR5Cor15zK/JHgKKOz w769FAl8st1Kx8IPspuwX8Xf6p/XnpdifIb6DeykGDMT3 01gjoYRQN57BHtPsratU49/sFb1YYs53Bu7/WD/at9j2jz6CYhpPDQa9RFa3OHePWK1toTdXKdescOs FUyr7GZ5fxZPZrVbgNNuFugPLd0nWKXnEJI1H67eFeecaOPR2rFIcXi Cncd/DupOcU/yvVQoNhQsx18rGU9fVTbNAFGEsm6 VeE79FESWYxwAH4a1rGNItGLfCCit71oqxU7x1ag8QQeIIII760qxLTXDCtffNu26M4JAJOgE7o0JIAJmPGtqbsdiVboiNDrMHdI3e2rY19xbGrkO 0Mfs3FENdwpLAQCHCHLuAJRxI76U3NqYA2Pe3MRZ06CuFGhDAyrTMgGZqKiP5fAV05k/yf0/jTVftjukSbHlfYiMpiI8tN27rpNs3lFhMPbW1atFUWYXnAYkknViTvPXUS5o/yf0Uc0etf6KrovYaRHrHXdmXrjXbmHJdzLHn3WYEDRWjhwFF3E7ONpLJw55tGLqOffRm3nNM mmTL/OnjbraygLAFwQd4UrJ7OiJq18eWDhFKx92SmHLE4dGRB5U3blzM549IwIEduvdTnduBRJ3foAVzwllFQBBA3x36 2uO1GhO4yRxIAO71 akJy7mTkQ4nP8AQf4inEMOqQNTExoTWLe0dQShABneJiOrhvptw4ETvPH1x3Ct2uR/2PxpyPTwi7R1Y9Di8j2 2kA0DZuAMDvM6iN3jSe/tQPbuqUKk23jWQSEJ6h hTZcWQR2VhkZlYREIxkkblEkacaZUnYT6XHGLYbE OX6Vv8A9gq4NjfEr5/vGqg2KP3q/St/ yrf2N8Svn 8aeweDk5vgW1msVmKYMTFFFYqQKCRQTr1Hf2xWV2ejSqouYjThqaLW/zfhS3AfGL3j1iuf8nRuhtxHJ 4is5AgCTDnh2VysYVCqkjeTOp6pdtj4i59A1GMN5Kd5 9V5rVhDI5LkUHZ9r5A9P41smDRTKqARuNd6KyfJN2DPB100keetlYHdSvaFodAdQ/CkNm2ZA UQO7WJpTJ018xMZ4/Rvm7PbWj3CBJH9u l1zAXBwnzwfA0kvrlYgnsPVurL6ea8ozirOSAMJI6/CpbyT2XzWGe4w6VxCR1hI08d/hUQwxGonj6KV7Ox93RedeMyiM7RGgiJ3dlY5ccpRpex3DOOJNtEi29s/NYt3lGq20DRxWBB8xPgeyowyzv/Ua12bGuRHOMV3RnMR1RMRSRb ZivpneKjFhnephmksstoqvY5YbZ5OrGAeEax7KWLgkGgX0n8a7qNB3VsK72LBDGuBa2J/eifJ9J/Gj3onyfSfxp5/wdvlDwNZGxj8seH9611XoNn7GX3qnyfX NJ8dZVQCBGvb1GnB0IJB3j1ike0fJH0vYarJKi0W7Ife8pu8 usW2AIJEgEGO721m95Td59dcbkxp6OAiZpRq DqP8eST2Ma2UZSI4aUu2Clm7irS4mebdoY5wgBIOSSSOjMCOJIqHYG 5dVBLCQCDqAJ1PZT7kHyR4Ck/p9JWLYek35snXLjZGzsPaXmCDfLgCLrXCFglsy5jA0Gsb4p25GYTZr4NXuph86g88XIJBBPSbPuka9XVIqslA4UFR1UzvzdD/0/wBtWKtqNaN66bIi0XbIAIAWejA4CNw4CKSs0BvoXB422FYcwCeoVzxLdAkdU9u6qXyazj/puP6Omw/jV lb /VvbG JX/l941UGw/jl lb /VvbG JX/l9410MHg8/l BeBQazP66zWpNMGRiiiiggoO2NfN FLsB5a949YpDa3 b8KXYD4xe8esUgvJ0H4HXbXxFz6NRnDeSn6/iNSPbV0czcXjl6j1jjUcw3kp v4jWmXyVxfiONdcKmZwO2fDWuVOOzbWhbr0HtrA0DaG8dx9dcsJcC3EJ4OunXqK67Q3ju9taYLCG46wNFZSTpoJ31MfJEh8xmI5xs0RpG e6o1tLy27/YKlOytlXsTn5lM3N USQonXogne3Z4xIobkJiHOa66WM56Kt 8uQAJJUEKPrcRW R2jDGqZC7KagjgRI7P0KzhB 8H 4v3hUufkLiFYi1cS8QOkMrWyOI3ypnhDVHcTsu7hsQtu6ACWRgRMMrNvEgEaggggEEHSldXtyNtpwob7w39/trXB Wfon2Vte49/towtshySI6PEjsq1cqgVaMlSiYFLtn4Ri6kqQoM66bv70kwt3KysNYipPTyOc/JmgUUVYqMm2bMPm4N6x hTJtLyR9L2Gnvbm0ra/u2BzaEEcOH40y7S8le0gjuKyPQapI0guSH3/KbvPrrpgrgV1J3ajxEVyv U3efXXNtx7qSZ14uuSRBhMcd/f8Aj/cVn9frqrjg7Yg6DeOH8q1tikAUkTOkdJt8gR3Hd56xSvkYU DeQNN3ooVgdxqQYXlgLQUJhMGIAEm3mZiBBJMjU7657c5SNikCtYtIQwIZAyncRABOg1qaXsFOd BjeYMb40oRYAHVW1b2LQY6mFGrnqXs/mO4Dr7qqXk1FWzjsJSLwER 8WO7nYEaDTf4Vb xB 6X/l941Vt7G6IttQq2zKluk hzandqd4176m/IXbDXke08ZkggiBKt2TMgzrEainemyLwcbqcE63rglJNYiis04IGtFZrFSBQlnf5vwpds74xe8esUhtb/ADe0Uu2d8YvePWK5/wAnQfgW7dU825jQJE97DhTBhvJT9fxmpFt5hzFzUbh94UwYG2W5sD9dM1fL5K4/xHvB7Ne4rOCAqmDJ14EwPOK0O2EXo5G00gwIjSN9P wbQUMm RJ7eB9YqI8ocObd1jHROs8M25te8T56Wy2o2jeCTfJ1xO0w5BCnzn 1cTjj1D003B5/7NZzfrU0t3Zm/biegfc5woTZ9kxrcBuN33DI/pyjzU82yzRcWJBdSDIBAeN sHojxNQn3HnuXME/71oS8yqNCFXIjQMwkasTvjWrAsWgqhRw6954kmnoO4piclToSWMNclnZwGbQBR0QoJyggnVhJlhEzu0pi2vyHt4k2Wu37ua0CMyi2pcls5Z5Uic0nogDpHSpXRVipXuI9yrC5SffN9dCZY2So4yegNPOKqbbVlEv3ES9avAR07TBlaRv0JgyDpw7d5s73f8Aatyzs5bdskc/dCOQY6AVnK cqAeyRXnjZF1lvJl1JYLHXmMR6a0g9XYSVqiz7F5jAzhQQNTuGk9RqRbIAUDPilKyZ5skkacMyDjUVXBYiJCDKAup3SAAePXTlZwOIXcI7Cyx66zlt8MEl8okNm7bLS2KJSTopJcdQJAyzukUjvYhv4bjEE7paQOEmACY6qbdh2mfOAUBFxpl46uoGR206psG7daBeRejPQLEb416IM61C2vmQNL4QwbWDFyYY9EawT276ztJSLhHdHmUL7KkFjkvccsvvojLoTBM7xprupaeSy31Dm6Vkk6IDxOmprSeS0kRGNNsqm/5Td59dc23GrMf3NLRJPvm5qfkJxrRvcxt/Orn1F/GsGNrJGiK4Pce8fcWtYZjMSATx0AHRzR4nwqc/sTZso7tfukKpYxza Sv0T8mo9sDBh0uA6dAJI3jMNSJ47vCsn9sTVZkoN hrn9d/wD1Wa3xGCa05D7yBqJymOI6t8Hu7qLFpnYKokk/onqAqg0ppx2 DUakACSTAHWaVY wbYtodGguw0PSYlRr/KoK c0/7P2etoaasd7ewdQpDyjwxhbgEx0W7AT0T4k NV2tiX1KnlS BjpVszHvYuLcRspGhOh6J8rQiO3vApNWGGlaJ07Q/KKkmmTs7YxPy2 zT8lH L4n5bfZr SuuAuc5aR8zdJVJ6b74149c13ydrfXf8a278jkPDESf4riflt9mn5KxSzL2t9d/wAaKO/IOzEqRHg atmDOCqqSxAgDUnpCrUt8hsEP8p2 lcf1AgUvwXJzC2mDph1VgZDakg9hYmrWRZUmF5HY19RhnA62yr94ipBguTGKXIvMEERJlY8snypg6VZ566RrtSyQWS4LkGDzU3iDujLaDH0VFkuTZFcPs27aYM6ZVgiZU9vA9lKbmGVgGKaNuaCJnd0qeNpX7dxVHOBJ1UurKp0I8pgBxpE9u4ES3zlplUDcwEwIBqUyCv9ocn8TeuZsPh86wJIyqA3HewG6DW1nkJtFv8AKtr9K4nsmpvs w9pSOfUSZhc54AbwvZSgrO 9cPcD7WFZPFFuy/daVDl7lmx72EsXrV4qWN3OMhkQ1tVHAayhqbVC SW1sOl67YN2LhW24FxlBaTcBy66xlEjtFTStoqlRnJPywopDjseLXlvatqdxuOFkxuAMeuoptn3QrVlslpreIYCXNqSiSYVS4JGY66TOlWDV1Yr91DkodpYFrKEC6jC5anQF1BBUngGViO DVCcmOROKXFg4my1pbLgsGiSywyqI37wZ3RVo433UMSVISwqaeVOYjtEmJ8xqGXtvux1DEsZ6TsSxYyTu1JNDspsiWjDqFK8DPpM1wxuFt3PLY7t2bT6p0ntqP22xjjMmFuMOtbVxxpvEjjSC9tK8pysMjdRTKfBtazVN US2ST/D8OP493UV084FLLeItqAASYEa5mMdrHU1EUvX23uR4A gV3sbOxN3VBeuKN5RLjDuldJq8lXMmQpeiwNkYjD5JKZmnWVmOreaWttu0giFUDgWRPRVXtZiQQZG8NMg9oOoNYCAbgPCpULKvIWPc5WWR/Ha 0DeqktzllbG5h/wAUuN/aoJNbWrbMYVSx6lBJ79Nwqe2iN2SXbXK3nLF1FLS1twOgqjVSN51ApFyevAM6He0EdsSCPCPA0ns7BvPoQqzp0j16blBpBZuFSG4qQfOpk bSl80VXA5gj3ISiyV4/BLeXKSRroRvHXE9Y0/6rjszZotSSZcyCdYidIB3cJpZZuh1DKZBEj9ddb0nb8Cm8ktbCkO1zNt1HBST2RqPOSPRSx7YO/1keqk20VC2LgAAGRt2nChEQ/JEVoorrhMObjrbByljEwWyji0DfAkx2Vud9ulZMOTlvLh7epMgtrr5bFoHZrTnNNlvF2 dtWLNwm2oOdyFgKiEQvR3zlBO7WOuHjm7X s3gv5KvozmSmrOVFdMln/Wf6o/JRRoyu6Ib 1Fz/SX7Rvy0r2VtXE4i4LdqypJ1JN1wqKDqzEIdNfOSBUYmrK5GbFW3YVrloC5dAcvILLI6CSNUIB/hkSW1pjJUUY4k5sccJsZN7hjcEdJmzLImCiTljU7xPXwp0yCQeIESNNOrurW5iEWczgQNZInziulJttjyikaNYBVl3BpJjgTrI6jOvfrTLtnk7zktYfmbhB8kAIzSMuYQY4jMBOo3xFPV9yBoJJIAGupPXAJjju4VgLdBBZegdN2UqTu3sSQd24R6pjt5RWWr4ZTmIxOIDFbj3VYeUpYgg aPGkzuTvLN3ktPial/ui41DdWyqLmAVneOlMMFSe4z5xUb2LbzYiwDuN61PdzizT0Hcbo581Uqsle1/c6wfvS273HS/EMyDOHuanLkOkKQRII0GppJhfczxbIptbRm2d3xydkZc2h4RVoPs1L1lEedApBBgg5dSPE NK8JhltoEUQoGnHtMniaxqTnz4H8fVzxwUYv/1JlZ4H3HULZsTi3udYRcs9hZix9VTnA8lsJZsPh7dlVtuIcfxNpEsx1LdR4U7X2IUkbwDHfGlZttIB6wD41dcGeXqMmTiTKY2TyWa5i7tm4SLdhiLjDQtqcgHUWGvYJ6xU0w1jCWGC2rK5xJlEBIjombrceEZp39RqP 6BtDmnxFpGytdvKzlTDZFw9qBI1Et909dOuCwt9LVt7tsr0LQ6LFgBkRQCV0ImTrHlHz87qMOXNO2/t9Inp1C6HEbRJB1CsT5Llc67oEZgp1kg5oiN50re7az9G6Hg6Q4tMh7CADHnikt66BoYk8CQJ8d9dcFjCoKsphVYqSQSQsEqR2TEzrl8552fpXjW0GNzx0RDlRyWt2W51J5t2jJLDISu4a6jQkcQdN26Y8nMRzmGtmAIGWFAAlCU0A0A04Vw5WLb97nnc2QMpbJGbLmE5Z/iI6I7WrnySxlm5bcYdLiWkaALrZmLNLuQZMDpDSeJq05yzdJcvMWV3gkoVyNvuibNU2hfAAdWVWPFlc5QD1kMRHeaheF2PibvxeHut2i20eMRVt4izcd7a22CENmZiM0IoIOUHQsWZYnQanWIK/GbIt3RFw3G7eduL6EYD0V0v8XKXY5/6Ec8E5FVWOQ ObVrQtjruXEUegk iuq8mbdozd2lYtEcLTNcbtHRINOHLTkcbK89bd3tDygzFmtydDO5lnTUSO3eGTY2GwGUnF3bysD0VtqIcdhgwRxmOzsfU7dMycK5Qk5V4mxZtJ71x2JuXTdUEnMiZYMxm1mQKjuFc5WJIIPBiSSd0HiOHjNPvLTF4E2baYXD3EYXlJuXGkkQ2kZjEyOrdSPAcqsVZtrbQ28qqVBazaZgpmVzFZI1O abh07y4qjV2ZR6lYcly9DryRJHOpnLAFSJMkEg5vHSpFUGwm3MQWJN2eiBGS2FABMDKqgAanxpUNt3BplTSN3OLvMbg9I5ugyqRjPrcTk64JfSPbHxNzu9ommJNu3RMKnnzn1vXG9t 8wKsEAIIMITIOnEms10OUiPW4k7OBrlecgyHKZVMmYBB4N1jQ0nRzBJYeSpOhkmJBGu/T0V3VCTLdmkRu1BO/XWpWKSlR3pdXjljUvZ2t3nnMCySAIVisAfRPX7K398XP8AVufaP Nc6KaUUkcmUm3Z098XP9S59o/40Vzoo4Is3s3SrKwiVZWEiRKkMJHESN1WPyT5UpfAtXMqXRooEhHHALmJOYDSCZMSJ1itAeFL8NsXE3fIw91u620eJEVXJBSRpjyOD4Lhsmwltmuk5lzM4l5OpMqq6tpuABPCsWlUDQZVloB0hZMd2nhUV5O4balt0S xW1DfG5Lj6DQAg5t5G8mlVrbGI57EJcS2ti0Fy3spAYneCGuDcZGnV20lkkk9PkdxLa5D3YvBmYB5ghlI1y eIOs6dVNfKblOcOGDuly4TNu0ilcvRABunMSVkM38MyBwmmq5txziLtvEXblqyBZdGtpzbMly2WuKzEMcy6HokHSK4f4jsO30ks3MQST0mztmMwSTcYAmd5itMK2X6KZnqQm/eZ2LO2Z2JLE7yTvP9qd S CunE2G5p8ouJLZGygFgJJiI1p PLy1b/8Ar4C0nUTlB8EX2034/l9jbqlc1tFIIOS3wPa5amxPi7bLewJm2n0V9Vd6jXuf7VbE4QMwhkdkMbjEMCPMwHmqS1mzUwwkRXDAGbVv6C/dFKKbsWhthnN0LaUOzBgdFIJaGB6MbwY01HVEAMG3rrWsQuRbU3nKs5SbiqtjO2Vv Cgb4zzwpJhrbL 7V3WyoGW1Iy9YjSQojRZid 4U0Y3lbhXy3bge5fWMpVMioNz6M2rMpIJjqiKTs 0LeKBT/wCRhLhDCSgKK8TDaGF3jfI031lkUh/o4wmn7RJ8NdtrnW9ZLZm6L2wSSuUQr9xzdkR20jJKZVJZ2ht2XNlMDXcNFJE6SRS01HeW 0Vt2GtA/vLwygAwQk9JjGsRI7Se sdHl w1y64oSm2SC5sv/EbZFx2tIlzVbZVi7AA6sy7hm3RvHgp2Ns1MNbNq3OUO rbyQxWT9WknuYYNkwSs2mdnKDgELQDA VlzT1EU83kyORGjEsvbOrjvBk9x7DS3 Q6bt4NMfhPkQw5N3s/k77MtzmfrOUfRQkH rN6KcKQbNugAWyekJif4hMyO3XWumL2jZtfGXrafSdV9BNO9LqsUdfRWd27OW3svva/n8nmrk/UNUhiR0e0EesD2mp3yz5WJeTmLBlTHOPBAIBkKs6kSNT5hMmoHizoB1n0DX1xVpO5pIKqLsTXbYYQQCO2kVzCqzZVBEQWIY6cQo13n0DvFdnuliVQ9jPvC9g629A49VdrVsKIG7xk8STxPbTsZSXhibSfk4LZVW6I4dZPE9dZuLpP60M1u/lf8R6zWtzce403jdx5ON1PGZ0b1q 6tq1ari68hhR91fUa71wwvsX1V3pKf5M7nT/7aCiiiqGwUUUVAFw29o3La/uMBaTsNy2kfUU0ixW1drN5CYZP TOfE6einKisdmMUQzafKLH4J1u4sreVw6IqlVCt0WmQogadtRLlFyxxeMDWlCol2FNtRmJmBq514CYgRNTH3UFHvNSRqLyZeyVcH0TVWZiNQSCNQQYIPeKqscXLeuT0f M6XHk6dyrnnyTrZuGNq0BcdnYDUsxbeZMZj0RJn0nWTSy9yVv3iHBtqsdEHMDB1kjLx9UVE TW1bhxWHVrxZTdSQzBgRPGauirt6 Dj9Z0ksEtZNO/RBbHIm6D02Rh1BmX05DTzg TyW/8A8mHf/cvX39BXL6KkFYYx4gDvJgd3fUbsTUUOXJlYtuObt2/3nk2tEH7tN2g9VLMazLlZWPlopWAQQzhSd0g69fCtdl4Xm1MsGLHMY3CVCiOsdHfW2JfMwtgSQys3Uqhp17TBAFSWFdRzl1g3v4cWVfJnuKGJkyqhniBvkqKkdMXK1iLaENli5qQAYXm3nQg8Oyi6BK3RXo5CP/rp9RvzUrsbFxFpMq4 EUbhbDBR1SxOUdk06gIdWuOx4Bmg ZVg aK7KiyDzTSNxNtifrETWTy2Mw6bV3tQ14LY5a23PXHus5BViz27lsCcptMpPNMZJIggiARpUf2RsTNi7nvjPcA6S53DNdVWy54ibiDjBgHhBEzgI76ZSo4kwDHUoEme0xE1ptC3auAWygcqejBK80wEAh11tsB8k5vNRGTXL4DNCEmoxVi3ZO1ytpAtoFSCQQ8SGYtIGXjM7 NOaYpGsNdvQtsF2JcgBFRjBzDdAWZqIDC3rKdHE5lUbr9sPoOAZCreOY68a57SwuPbCtbZrLkW4CgXAe2F3FokSZ7KIyu7DPBQrjkadtcpHuMVssyWgRlzHM7R/ExYSJ6uHfujioM2g3a6COke7sP9VciLm5riL3JqPrNp4VpawasoLszzrDN0TP8AKsA FYKEY ODO2zpcxqA5Vl2 SnSI7 C ciuKWudJ50EJqMqTOk6m5xE8FgGBMilttAoAUAAbgAAPAVmpjLV2iHG/J0tYKwQiobgIVcwbIoG7MEyg6A8T1jSpJguSGHuoHW9dg/7cgjQg9HeDpUZtmGU/wAw8CYPrp wG2DhpYybZ8pRvJ3Ar/Np3EDXcCGoTco2YSilKhk5U7JTDXgiMzTbBOaJHScaQB1Uy3Nx7j6qdeUm0GxV43QMoyhVBMnKJOpiJJJNNLT5MGT6uJndTuHNDWrOV1fQ5 7tq6ZuKGrVpHCPNPpExWQZEg1vGcZeGI5MGTG/vTRJeROwbWJS41wuCrIBlIAjLPEHjNST9isL13frj8tNnuZN0b4/2z98ewVN65 ZtTZ3ekSeJEd/YvC/ T64/LWf2MwvVc v/apDRWWzGNUR79jcJ8l/tDRUgoo2YaoyKK84/CRtX52fs7X5KPhI2r87P2dr8lTqSehsfg0vJkdVZZmHUOpjrU799NdvkvhlMjC4eesqT/SQRVG/CRtX52fs7P5KPhI2r87P2dn8lWVrwWU5JUmz0FhsDkGVebGkHLaAnhr0ta7qVQBc24ACd5gdXGvOGI5fbScQ2LeBO4IN4IO5eomixy 2knkYojQCAlqABuAXLA81Dt Sp6Q5wncpPf0R6dfRWl607CMwXuGbgRxid54V54 Ejavzs/Z2fyUfCTtX52fs7P5KrqB6Ww 0LiliVQljMyy7lCgRB6uvjXOzjnFzM6SpZm6BEglEQSGiYAbUdY0rzb8JO1fnZ zs/ko Enavzs/Z2fyVNMD05htr5UE27haJb4vyjqRJfrNJ8djWu5RkCqDOrSxMEAQNBv6zXmv4SNq/O2 ztfkrQe6JtSZ9 P8AVt rLRTA9IKI3ad1JtpYvmkzROoGugEgmWPVp4kDjXnr4RtqfO2 pa/JWfhJ2r87P2dn8lRqSnyXvaxAcfvHkzuDaeCb 460ptoxEKgVeBbTwQa OWvP3wj7Vmffbbo8i1HhkitF90LaYJYYt5O/o2zu4eTu7N1U7Xtm/wBQ0qiqPRVvCiQzHMw3TuB6wu4Ht1PbSivOPwkbV dn7Oz Stbnui7UYFTi2giDCWgfMQkg9oq6hRjKTk7Z6NaypMlQT1kAnxNR/aHJG27Frbm3JkjKGWTqYEgjumqLfl1tExOKfo5iNEEFiSSIXfqde2ug90Dacz77ecoWYSYHbl8TxgTUOFkWXL x4XysR3Rbgnu6RnzCuqcj0P8AmXO8hF9EE MVS9v3Q9pruxTd S0Se8lJNbfCPtX5231LX5KjtINmXfZ5I4dTJa4x4SwEHr6IGvfpTFyp5NXRkNoNdSTmAUZl0EEgGWGkaDj1Gqs Ebavzxvq2/y1k 6NtT5231LX5anTiiYyqSkS9MDe42b0knfauTv j1RSYqVcqwKtrKsCrQCAvRYAxqT56jI90bavzx/q2/y1pd90HaTiGxOYfzW7LetKr2hpdW/lEstkkT2n0GPZWlxF3mJ65g NQK7ygxDEsXEnfCW1G8HcqgcBXfC8rMZbYMl8qVmIVANTJ0ywaFja8MJdTGSpxsuz3OMKVW82U5WKBSZ1jOTBO8dIa9tTOK83v7ou1CCDi3g6eTb/AC0mHLfaMAe 7sAg7xwOYcOur6v5FHV/aqPTNFea/wBv9p/PLn9P4Vj9vtp/PLn9P4Uasg9K0V5p/bzaXzy74j8KKjVgRuiiitACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKACiiigAooooAKKKKAP/9k=


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2018)

squatting dog said:


> Felt this way more than once when picking up rescues from kill shelters.



I want to cry, thinking about how people do this to their pets.... 

You picked up rescues, SD? God bless you.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I want to cry, thinking about how people do this to their pets....
> 
> You picked up rescues, SD? God bless you.



Yes RR, we still have 7 little furry rescues. We have had as many as 15 at one time. A few we were able to re-home, but, most have medical issues so we keep them and give them the best life we can to help make up for the abuse they've endured. In my albums, I have posted a few shots of some of the ones who have passed on.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2018)

squatting dog said:


> Yes RR, we still have 7 little furry rescues. We have had as many as 15 at one time. A few we were able to re-home, but, most have medical issues so we keep them and give them the best life we can to help make up for the abuse they've endured. In my albums, I have posted a few shots of some of the ones who have passed on.



You're heroes, SD! :love_heart: It's a lot of work and expense to care for them as you and your family do. You're to be commended! I'm going to try to find your album  now.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I want to cry, thinking about how people do this to their pets....
> 
> .


I do cry.
We love you squatting dog for saving all those rescues. :flowers:


----------



## IKE (Dec 22, 2018)

Very commendable of you SD......you've got a good heart.

While deer hunting several years ago I came across the skeletal remains of a medium size dog that was wearing a collar with no tags and had a rope tied around it's neck and the other end of the rope tied to a small tree....I'm no forensics expert but I didn't see a bullet hole in the skull so I'm assuming that the dog for some reason was no longer wanted, taken to the woods, tied to a tree and then left to dehydrate and starve to death.

The first thing that comes to mind to describe a person that would do something like that is.....*LOW LIFE ROTTEN BASTARD !*


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 23, 2018)

IKE said:


> Very commendable of you SD......you've got a good heart.
> 
> While deer hunting several years ago I came across the skeletal remains of a medium size dog that was wearing a collar with no tags and had a rope tied around it's neck and the other end of the rope tied to a small tree....I'm no forensics expert but I didn't see a bullet hole in the skull so I'm assuming that the dog for some reason was no longer wanted, taken to the woods, tied to a tree and then left to dehydrate and starve to death.
> 
> The first thing that comes to mind to describe a person that would do something like that is.....*LOW LIFE ROTTEN BASTARD !*



You're 100% right IKE. someone who abandons a pet tied to anything are the lowest form of worm sperm.  I have a shih tzu that was tied to the tongue of a house trailer when the tenant moved. Was only when the gas guy came to remove the tank that he was found. half dead with no food or water. Glad to say, he has had a good life here and while he is now blind and deaf, he still manages a smile. Here's a pic I have before he went blind. Still a cutie.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2018)

IKE said:


> Very commendable of you SD......you've got a good heart.
> 
> While deer hunting several years ago I came across the skeletal remains of a medium size dog that was wearing a collar with no tags and had a rope tied around it's neck and the other end of the rope tied to a small tree....I'm no forensics expert but I didn't see a bullet hole in the skull so I'm assuming that the dog for some reason was no longer wanted, taken to the woods, tied to a tree and then left to dehydrate and starve to death.
> 
> The first thing that comes to mind to describe a person that would do something like that is.....*LOW LIFE ROTTEN BASTARD !*



I so agree!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2018)

SD, He's so lucky to have you! I have a shih tzu mix rescue that is the sweetest little girl I've ever known.


----------

